# The Big Floor



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I do mostly masonry, but was asked by a tile setter buddy to do a floor with him.
2000 sq.ft of 2'X4' limestone with baseboard and steps. The rooms are huge. I'll post up pics as we go. Just started putting down the Ditra yesterday.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, that's a lot of Ditra. Looking forward to the install pics. 2'x4' large slabs, going with a tight groutline? how consistent is the thickness of the limestone? I would think lippage could be an issue with slabs that big, once they are down and set, going to be tough to pull back up. 

what size trowel would you use to apply your thinset on slabs that large?


----------



## covaltleveling (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow is right, really nice looking job so far. Good luck!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

CJKarl said:


> I do mostly masonry, but was asked by a tile setter buddy to do a floor with him.
> 2000 sq.ft of 2'X4' limestone with baseboard and steps. The rooms are huge. I'll post up pics as we go. Just started putting down the Ditra yesterday.



I think your scaffold is a bit high for working on the floor.:whistling


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

shanekw1 said:


> I think your scaffold is a bit high for working on the floor.:whistling


Darn painters. Trying to get a smooth finish. About 7 coats and it's still blotchy. Customers are looking for above average finishes here, obliviously.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

A sea of orange-











That little black speck is my buddy Mark, the lead tile man on this project.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

ApgarNJ said:


> Wow, that's a lot of Ditra. Looking forward to the install pics. 2'x4' large slabs, going with a tight groutline? how consistent is the thickness of the limestone? I would think lippage could be an issue with slabs that big, once they are down and set, going to be tough to pull back up.
> 
> what size trowel would you use to apply your thinset on slabs that large?


1/8" grout line.So far the tiles we measured are EXACT. Hard to believe.
We start setting next Monday. We are not positive yet how it's going to go down. :whistling


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, and we're shooting for 1/2" notch.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

That's pertty big. It would take me at least a full day to do that job by myself.

Are you guys using mastic?

What are those small black rectangular thingys around the floor?

2'x4' stone







, looks like a perfect job for the Tuscan Leveling System, or maybe just rent a hardwood floor sander for it all after it's installed.

Did you really need to bring the Ditra onto the site on pallets or did you just want to be cool?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CJKarl said:


> Oh, and we're shooting for 1/2" notch.


1/2"? Wow. I'd be using no less than 3/4"....but that's just me. 

All that Ditra makes me kinda tingly. :shifty:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

angus242 said:


> 1/2"? Wow. I'd be using no less than 3/4"....but that's just me.
> 
> All that Ditra makes me kinda tingly. :shifty:


Not positive on the notch yet. May go 3/4" It all depends on our layout Monday.
We have some elevations we must hit, right on.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> That's pertty big. It would take me at least a full day to do that job by myself.
> 
> Are you guys using mastic?
> 
> ...


Is the Tuscan system for real? Anyone use it?...or is it just a good idea gone wrong?

Ditra came on the pallets. We boomed them right into the job with the Lull then ramped them down to the great room with a pallet jack. They certainly didn't need to be on pallets, but the GC unloaded them for us like that.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Most of the boxes in the floor are for outlets, some for water for the wet bar.
They are going to suck when it's time to lay the tile there.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CJKarl said:


> Is the Tuscan system for real? Anyone use it?...or is it just a good idea gone wrong?


The TLS is anything but wrong...well except for the cost. It is the real deal and you will be able to get the floor like a bowling alley with it.

But just remember, 15 clips per tile.........$$$


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Hmmm, we already have a sq.ft. price agreed upon for the install. No budget for 
special clips. I'll talk with the chief tomorrow.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah Karl, I was going to spec using them for a 880 sq ft 24"x24" job. They came in, my cost, at around $1500 for the job :blink:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

angus242 said:


> Yeah Karl, I was going to spec using them for a 880 sq ft 24"x24" job. They came in, my cost, at around $1500 for the job :blink:


Holy crap, that would be about $4000 for his job. I remember when it first came out and how expensive it was, I can't believe they haven't brought the price down. I remember the founder was talking about some new molds or something he was looking into that were going to drop his costs.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Holy crap, that would be about $4000 for his job. I remember when it first came out and how expensive it was, I can't believe they haven't brought the price down. I remember the founder was talking about some new molds or something he was looking into that were going to drop his costs.


At one point, they were offering the advanced gun for free. Now it's damn near $300. :sad:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Well it looks like the Tuscan Leveling System is out of the budget


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

this thread is like Schluter p orn for Angus!! all that ditra, he's not going to sleep tonight!

Finley, I'd like to see ya do that in a day. lol.


----------

